# Joey's Tricks!



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

My brother just took this video of Joey and I showing of all he can 100% do! We have

Sit
Paw
Come
Down
Spin
Otherway
Headshot (play dead)

Joey will be 3 months on thursday July 15, which is also when he turns 13 weeks old!

Enjoy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joey*

JOEY is so adorable and a very SMART BOY!! 

You are doing wonderfully teaching him tricks!!!


----------



## gldnlvr (Jun 21, 2010)

What smart little guy Joey is. He put a smile on my face. Way to go on teaching him.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Thank you guys! He suprises me every day with his smarts <3


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Great job! You've done a great job so far - keep it up! Molson came by to see who was on tv!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

What a great little guy Joey is...smart little dude and cute as a button!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

bumping for Joey!!


----------



## GoldenJona (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm jealous. I've tried spin a couple of times with Jona but no luck!


----------



## samjam (Jan 14, 2010)

So cute! I'm definitely going to have to try those moves with Sophie (so far we've got sit almost down pat)


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

What a smart guy!!! I tired to teach Holly to spin around....I could not get her to do it...how did you teach that???


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Thank you everyone! And aww Molson, such a cutie! haha




GoldenJona said:


> I'm jealous. I've tried spin a couple of times with Jona but no luck!





samjam said:


> So cute! I'm definitely going to have to try those moves with Sophie (so far we've got sit almost down pat)





amy22 said:


> What a smart guy!!! I tired to teach Holly to spin around....I could not get her to do it...how did you teach that???


Thanks guys! It was easy to teach him that, all i did was take the treat right infront of his face in either a sit or standing position and move it around to either side (his right side is spin and his left is 'otherway') then he would spin to follow the treat and as he did that i said spin. He caught on to that one much faster then any of the other things he knows! Headshot took about a week!


----------



## Tombstone (May 5, 2010)

Morgan is 15 weeks old today. He knows come, sit, stay, wait, down and will let me put a Bil Jac on his nose and won't eat it until I tell him he can. I thought he was learning this stuff pretty fast and then one day i caught him in the office


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Joey is a cute, smart cookie.

All of you new puppy owners are making my puppy fever worse every day!!!!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Joey is so cute doing his tricks what a smart puppy. He pouces pretty good too!! 

Morgan you can even read!!!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks guys! He is learnin new things every day!


----------



## wicamnca (Oct 12, 2008)

Very cute! What a smart puppy!


----------

